# What are the specs on a 2.8?



## Das GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

Well I'm looking to trade in the 01 Jetta VR6 on a used Audi for the ol' lady. She wants the awd. We're looking into the 2.8. But I don't know much about this engine. Could any one enlighten me a bit? And because I can't seem to leave any engine totally stock, how easy is the engine to tune? Will she like this engine more than her VR? Thanks guys/gals


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Das GTI)*

Thats a good question about her liking it, I have driven the VR once(12V), and I loved it, whould this car be a manual transmission, or automatic??? Im not sure about the VR but the 30V has no low end power, but once up high it has some, The VR felt faster but on the freeway at 80 MPH, hit the 30v, and it flys without you even knowing it... Not many mods that do anything, but the basics, chip, filter, exhaust will get a little out, but if you have some cash Supercharge...


----------



## Das GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Bboble)*

She has an auto VR6 (the 12v) currently, we're looking at a manual A4. I love the 1.8T in my GTI. But that seems a bit small of an engine in an A4, thats why we're looking into the 2.8. Whats the power rated in these engines?


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Das GTI)*

The 2.8 Audi engine is rated at 190 HP and at 5500RPM I believe, and 206.5 Pound feet of torque at 3200 RPM I believe!!! I am not sure about the RPM's, but I am certain of the horsepower and torque...


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Bboble)*

It's actually 193 and 207...


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Zero4875)*

To be exact, yes it is 193... However I know for cetain it is 206.5!!!
Where do you hear 207, is that rounded up???


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Bboble)*

Just a german passat forum; something like passat3B.co.de.


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Zero4875)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's actually 193 and 207... [HR][/HR]​Sure if you run 96 octane and live in Europe-


----------



## wchristian2 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (lip)*

No offense, but after trading in my New Beetle Turbo S for an 1998 Audi A4 Quattro i am not impressed at all with the quality or the performance of the A4. The quattro only seems to make a difference in the rain and the engines seem very underpowered for moving such a heavy car. I regret ever purchasing an Audi. To me its just VW's way of charging you more money for less of a car as other companys do http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (i.e lexus vs toyota, acura vs honda).


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (wchristian2)*

You do know that the Audi A4 Quattro is less than 200 lbs heavier, right? And is your engine missing a cylinder or two cuz I have NEVER heard a complaint about performance, and I've talked to guys owning Z28s, 944s etc.


----------



## REDRUM (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (Zero4875)*

I have a 98 GTI VR6. Before i bought my GTI, i test drove an A4 2.8 auto. It was so slow, i couldnt believe it. I was so shocked at the lack of power, that i made my fiance race me in her auto WRX. Needless to say she kicked my ass. Maby the manual is faster, or maby there is something wrong with the one i test drove. But boy was it slow.
MIKE


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What are the specs on a 2.8? (REDRUM)*

Something wrong with it, or maybe auto, and quattro slowed it down!!!
IT should do about 7.3 Seconds, 0-60MPH, with quattro, and manual!!!


----------

